# Μοντανάρι: Το Λεξικό της Αρχαίας Ελληνικής από τη Γένοβα



## nickel (Jul 12, 2008)

Από τα Νέα:

*ΝΕΟ ΛΕΞΙΚΟ ΤΗΣ ΑΡΧΑΙΑΣ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ... ΙΤΑΛΙΑ*
1.400 χρόνια σε 140.000 λήμματα
Του Μανώλη Πιμπλή

1.400 χρόνια ιστορίας της ελληνικής γλώσσας καλύπτει το Αρχαιοελληνικό Λεξικό του Πανεπιστημίου της Γένοβας που μεταφράζεται στα νέα ελληνικά
«Το Λεξικό της Αρχαίας Ελληνικής Γλώσσας ξεκινάει από τον Όμηρο και φτάνει μέχρι τους Βυζαντινούς και τα πατερικά κείμενα του 6ου αιώνα. Περιέχει 2.500 τρίστηλες σελίδες και 140.000 λήμματα ενώ η συλλογή και αποδελτίωση του υλικού διήρκεσε πάνω από δέκα χρόνια και δούλεψαν 40 άνθρωποι», λέει στα «ΝΕΑ» ο Φράνκο Μοντανάρι, καθηγητής στο Πανεπιστήμιο της Γένοβας. Το λεξικό του φιλοδοξεί να αντικαταστήσει το κλασικό λεξικό των Λίντελ και Σκοτ που κυκλοφόρησε το 1900. Κυκλοφορεί δε ήδη στην ιταλική του εκδοχή και μεταφράζεται από ομάδα καθηγητών του Αριστοτελείου και στα νέα ελληνικά για λογαριασμό των Εκδόσεων Παπαδήμα.

Η καινοτομία του, σε σχέση με το «Λίντελ και Σκοτ» είναι ακριβώς ότι προεκτείνεται περισσότερο στον χρόνο, καθώς εκείνο δίνει λιγότερη σημασία στην ύστερη αρχαιότητα.

Η β΄ έκδοση της ιταλικής εκδοχής (Εκδ. Loescher του Τορίνου) αποτελείται από 2.500 τρίστηλες σελίδες και CD-RΟΜ με όλο το υλικό. «Κάθε χρόνο πουλάει 30.000 αντίτυπα γιατί το αγοράζουν οι μαθητές του Γυμνασίου», λέει ο Ιταλός εκδότης. Το αντίστοιχο λατινικό λεξικό του, πουλάει 70.000 αντίτυπα τον χρόνο και πέρσι έσπασε το φράγμα του ενός εκατομμυρίου αντιτύπων. «Οι ελληνικές σπουδές στην Ιταλία πάνε καλά», λέει ο Φράνκο Μοντανάρι και προσθέτει ότι το αρχαιοελληνικό λεξικό είναι ανοιχτό σε αλλαγές καθώς υπάρχει ειδική σελίδα στο Ίντερνετ που δέχεται τις παρατηρήσεις των αναγνωστών για πιθανές διορθώσεις. Ο Φράνκο Μοντανάρι είναι συγγραφέας περίπου 150 επιστημονικών βιβλίων ενώ έχει ασχοληθεί ιδιαίτερα με τη λεξικογραφία και την παπυρολογία.

Για τις ανάγκες του λεξικού αποδελτιώθηκαν περίπου 1.800 συγγραφείς και περίπου 4.000 έργα. Η ομάδα του Φράνκο Μοντανάρι αποδελτίωσε το σύνολο της αρχαιοελληνικής και πρωτοχριστιανικής γραμματείας, καλύπτοντας μια περίοδο 1.400 ετών από τον 8ο π.Χ. μέχρι τον 6ο-7ο μ.Χ. αιώνα.

«Το “Λίντελ και Σκοτ” στηρίζεται σε αποδελτίωση πρωτογενών πηγών μερικής αντιπροσωπευτικότητας, διότι η δημιουργία του υπηρετούσε τις ανάγκες της αγγλικής επιστήμης και του αγγλικού κλασικού σχολείου του 19ου αιώνα», εξήγησε σε πρόσφατη ομιλία του ο καθηγητής του Αριστοτελείου και από τους μεταφραστές του έργου, Ιωάννης Καζάζης. «Εκεί κύρια δραστηριότητα αποτελούσε η λεγόμενη verse/prose composition (γραφή αρχαίου κειμένου με την άνεση που γραφόταν η μητρική γλώσσα). Γι΄ αυτό το λεξικό-εργαλείο έπρεπε να παρέχει πλήρη κάλυψη για τους κλασικούς συγγραφείς (από τον Όμηρο έως τον 4ο αιώνα π.Χ.) και μόνο μερική για όλους τους άλλους έως την όψιμη αρχαιότητα», εξήγησε.

Τα δικαιώματα του λεξικού έχουν αγοράσει επίσης οι οίκοι Walter de Gruyter (Βερολίνο) και Βrill Ν.V. (Άμστερνταμ) που πρόκειται να το εκδώσουν στα γερμανικά και τα αγγλικά αντίστοιχα. Την επιμέλεια της ελληνικής έκδοσης έχει ο καθηγητής Αντώνης Ρεγκάκος, πρόεδρος του Τμήματος Φιλολογίας του Αριστοτελείου Πανεπιστημίου. Τη μετάφραση στα νέα ελληνικά πραγματοποιούν οι πανεπιστημιακοί του Τομέα Κλασικών Σπουδών στο Αριστοτέλειο Δανιήλ Ιακώβ, Ιωάννης Καζάζης, Αιμίλιος Μαυρουδής, Στέφανος Ματθαίος, Εβίνα Σιστάκου, Δημήτρης Χρηστίδης, Χρήστος Τσαγγάλης.


----------

